# Old PSE what is it?



## backwoodsrebel

I have an old PSE compound bow here that is pretty decent for a starter (my first bow) but i cant tell what the name of this particular bow is. my best guess is Phaser cause of one sticker but i dunno how long the Phasers been out. Someone gave it their own paint job as well if that helps. It also resembles an old fire flite and the heer hunter bows...


----------



## bigtim

*yep*

it's a phaser, they also had a phaser 2 that had forked limbs instead of bolt on wheels,
believe or not it is a "factory" paint job, though that's how they did it back then


----------



## backwoodsrebel

Hey thanks tim! I guess camo's really come a long way scince this was made lol


----------

